# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Lobstah!

## bkeats

Apologies but I married into a family from Boston and sometimes I cant help myself. 

After reading on some threads about the shortage of lobsters at some restaurants, I took matters into my own hands. Bought a lobster. Made easier as it was already split and cleaned. Made a compound butter with some ail et anchois. On the grill for 15 minutes. Simple and savory. 

Lobster ready to grill



The after grilling shot



Made one mistake. Should have bought two.

----------


## Dennis

Very nice.

----------


## Cwater

Can I add a personal yum?

----------


## amyb

Great job!

----------


## GMP62

Looks delish, bkeats!

----------


## cassidain

> Bought a lobster.



at la Halle in Gustavia ?

----------


## le_reve

Looks restaurant-worthy!

----------


## bkeats

> at la Halle in Gustavia ?



Lorient market in the Oasis center surprisingly

----------


## cassidain

> Lorient market in the Oasis center surprisingly



👍
we have bought langoustes a few times at the Gustavia early morning market and had the monger split and clean them for us to grill on the BBQ. the mongers have been most adamant that they must be kept on ice and cooked for lunch and NOT dinner. MikeR confirmed, I recall, that that was crucial to avoid food poisoning. 
i was also curious about the tomalley (a favorite element of cold water lobsters) but apparently they are NOT eaten in the warm water bugs.

----------


## cec1

Great plan & execution!

----------

